# r57shell bekommen, was nun?



## kenayo (24. Februar 2011)

hallo,

ich bin einer von vielen usern in einem shared hosting.
gestern wurde meine webseite gehackt, indem meiner datenbank ein weiterleitungscode eingetragen wurde.
aber die shell datei hat der angreifer bei einem anderem user im selben hosting hochgeladen, und von dort aus zugriff auf meine DB bekommen.

der hacker hinterließ seine msn adresse, hab ihn geadded und gefragt wieso warum blabla. er hat mir dann sogar die shell datei gezeigt.

wie auch immer, ich habe mich mit meinem hoster in verbindung gesetzt (ticket) und ihnen das ganze mitgeteilt, dass der angreifer eine r57shell bei einem anderem user hochgeladen und von dort aus mich gehackt hat. sie meinen sie hätten keine sicherheitslücken, ich müsste starke passwörter und aktuellen virenschutz verwenden.

danach hab ich ihnen die r57shell datei gezeigt, bei der shell datei sieht man, dass safe_mod OFF ist, dass der linux kernel alt ist etc. aber sie meinen noch immer, dass mein CMS system ne lücke hat, ich soll den upload solcher shell dateien verhindern usw.

nun bin ich auf der suche, was ich machen könnte. wie gesagt, die datei wurde nicht auf meinen server hochgeladen, wurde nicht durch mein CMS in den server infiziert.

jetzt mal abgesehen vom CMS, kann ich selbst im cpanel irgendwelche sicherungen durchnehmen?
oder wie kann ich die situation meinem hoster besser erklären?

hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen,
vielen dank schonmal im voraus


----------

